# Интернет > Графика >  Создание сайта с уникальным дизайном и другое.

## beryl89

Создание сайтов для всех. Какие технологии используют люди с ограниченными возможностями доступа в Интернет? Как плохо спроектированные сайты создают барьеры инвалидов? Какие шаги предпринять государственные и местные органы власти обеспечения доступности веб-сайта людей с ограниченными возможностями? 

A. Почему Веб-Сайты Должны Быть Доступны? Интернет кардинально изменил то государство и местные органы власти ведут бизнес. Сегодня государственные учреждения регулярно предоставляют общественности гораздо больше информации о программах, деятельности и услугах, размещая ее на веб-сайтах. В результате, многие люди легко получить доступ к информации семь дней в неделю, 24 часа в сутки. Многие государственные услуги и мероприятия предоставляются на веб-сайтах, поскольку общественность участвовать в них в любое время дня и без помощи государственных служащих. Многие правительственные веб-сайты предлагают недорогой, быстрый и удобный способ подачи налоговых деклараций, оплаты счетов, продления лицензий, регистрации программ, подачи заявок на получение разрешений и финансирования, подачи заявок на работу и выполнения широкого спектра других видов деятельности. 

Один из способов помогут выполнить требования-обеспечить, государственные веб-сайты имели доступные функции людей с ограниченными возможностями, используя простые шаги, описанные в этом документе. Агентство веб-сайтом выполнять юридические обязательства, предоставляя альтернативный доступный способ граждан использовать программы и услуги, телефонная информационная линия. Однако альтернативы вряд обеспечат равный доступ с точки зрения часов работы и диапазона имеющихся вариантов и программ. Создание сайтов sozdat-sait.my1.ru Несколько Основных Терминов Чтобы понять основы доступности веб-сайта, знать терминов: Веб-страница-Интернет-документ, обычно в формате HTML содержать широкий спектр информации и мультимедийного контента. Веб-сайт-набор веб-страниц, иерархически организованных вокруг домашней страницы. Веб-браузер-компьютерная программа, загружающая веб-страницы. Программа, установленная на компьютере используете доступа к веб-страницам в Интернете. HTML-сокращение от "язык гипертекстовой разметки", общий язык разметки, используемый представления веб-страниц. Он говорит браузеру информация должна структурирована и доступна. Чтения с экрана – компьютерная программа говорит написанный текст. Она позволяет человеку слушать написанный текст на веб-странице и в компьютерной программе. Программы чтения с экрана читают текст; не описать изображения и другие изображения, изображения являются изображениями текста. HTML-теги-конкретные инструкции, понятные веб-браузеру и программе чтения с экрана. Один тип HTML-тега, называемый тегом” alt "(сокращенно "альтернативный текст"), используется предоставления кратких текстовых описаний изображений читатели экрана понять и говорить. Другой тип HTML-тега, называемый тегом (сокращенно “длинное описание”), используется предоставления длинных текстовых описаний произноситься программами чтения с экрана. Обновляемый Дисплей, которое переводит стандартный текст на символы и использует устройства закругленные булавки на обновляемом дисплее создания текста прочитать на ощупь. 

B. Онлайно барьеры, с которыми сталкиваются инвалиды Многие люди с ограниченными возможностями используют вспомогательные технологии позволяют использовать компьютеры. Некоторые вспомогательные технологии включают в отдельные компьютерные программы и устройства, программы чтения с экрана, программное обеспечение расширения текста и компьютерные программы позволяют людям управлять компьютером с помощью голоса. Другие вспомогательные технологии встроены в компьютерные операционные системы. Например, основные функции специальных возможностей в компьютерных операционных системах позволяют некоторым людям с низким зрением видеть компьютерные дисплеи, регулируя цветовые схемы, настройки контрастности и размеры шрифтов. Красивые сайты, создание страниц и дизайна сайтов sozdat-sait.my1.ru Операционные системы позволяют людям с ограниченной ручной ловкостью перемещать указатель мыши с помощью ключевых штрихов вместо стандартной мыши. Многие другие виды вспомогательных технологий имеются в наличии, и многое разрабатывается. Плохо спроектированные веб-сайты создавать ненужные барьеры людей с ограниченными возможностями же плохо спроектированные здания мешают некоторым людям с ограниченными возможностями войти. 

Проблемы доступа часто возникают, веб-дизайнеры ошибочно предполагают видит и обращается к веб-странице образом. Ошибочное предположение расстроить вспомогательные технологии и пользователей. Доступный дизайн веб-сайта распознает различия и не требует от людей видеть, слышать и использовать стандартную мышь доступа к информации и услугам. 1. Общие проблемы и решения в доступности веб-сайта Давайте рассмотрим общих проблем и решений. Небольшой пример относительно основных проблем с веб-дизайном. Ресурсы, предоставляющие подробную информацию о доступном дизайне веб-сайта, приведены в конце этой главы. a. Проблема: Изображения Без Текстовых Эквивалентов Слепые люди, люди с ослабленным зрением и люди с другими ограниченными возможностями влияют на Способность читать на дисплее компьютера часто используют различные технологии, могли получить доступ к информации, отображаемой на веб-странице. Две наиболее часто используемые технологии-это программы чтения с экрана. Как обсуждалось выше, программа чтения с экрана-это компьютерная программа произносит текст, отображаемый на дисплее компьютера, начиная с левого верхнего угла. 

Например, технологии не интерпретировать фотографию знака остановки, на изображении появляется слово “стоп". Поскольку читают текст, программы чтения с экрана и обновляемые Дисплеи Брайля не интерпретировать фотографии, диаграммы, информацию с цветовой кодировкой и другие графические элементы на веб-странице. По этой причине фотография мэра на веб-сайте города недоступна людей используют вспомогательные технологии, и слепой человек, посещающий веб-сайт, не сможет сказать, является изображение фотографией, логотипом, картой, диаграммой, произведением искусства, ссылкой на другую страницу и пустой страницей. Решение: добавьте текст, эквивалентный каждому изображению Добавление строки простого HTML-кода предоставления текста каждого изображения и графики позволит пользователю с ограниченными возможностями зрения понять такое. Добавьте Тип HTML-тега, например тег "alt “для кратких объемов текста и тег больших объемов, к каждому изображению и графику на веб-сайте агентства. Слова в теге больше, чем описание. Они обеспечивать текстовый эквивалент изображения. Другими словами, тег должен содержать ту же значимую информацию, которую другие пользователи получают, просматривая изображение. На примере фотографии мэра добавление тега” alt “со словами”.

----------


## mariyklihko37

добрый день, сколько может стоить сайт для частной школы (три языка- английский, русский, чешский) в общем стиле с жилым комплексом. Объект находиться в Праге на территории элитного жилого комплекса, проект Бажаев Муса. Его особенность - архитектурное решение: корпуса расположены полукругом, символизирующим солнце, что и отображено в названии проекта - Солнечный город. Брендбук школы также в этом стиле

----------


## ordfod

На вордпрессе мне кажется проще

----------

